
How I Went from a Wantrepreneur to an Entrepreneur – By Alex Ikonn - rtcoms
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdK_MB3HqS4
======
aptlyundecided
"DO THE WORK."

Just before watching this I was feeling a little overwhelmed by a side
project.

Not anymore.

